# Adobe Photoshop CS2 9.0



## Marji (12. Januar 2006)

Ich hab die englische Version und möchte gern, dass die Sprache Deutsch is..was soll ich tun? Woher bekomm ich das Tool?


----------



## hpvw (12. Januar 2006)

Dazu gibt es kein legales Tool, wie bereits in mehreren Threads mit gleicher Fragestellung angemerkt wurde.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## Jan Seifert (12. Januar 2006)

Da würde ich mal sagen: Englishe Version wieder zum Händler zurück und umtauschen gegen eine deutsche Version.

-close-


----------

